
HBOMax pulls Gone with the Wind - scop
https://www.wsj.com/articles/hbo-max-pulls-gone-with-the-wind-11591754904
======
coronadisaster
While looking up this movie, I just realized that uBlock Origin doesn't block
ads on duckduckgo.com:
[https://i.imgur.com/mz7wkCh.png](https://i.imgur.com/mz7wkCh.png)

~~~
olcor
Not sure; I don't see any ads, I used the same query as you did. Haven't seen
any ads since the time I've been using DDG. Note I have both uBO and uMatrix
installed.

------
smabie
Companies these days are so scared of the twitter mob. Are they rightly so? As
in, does this cancel culture actually hurt sales if you just ignore it? Of
course, regardless, it's probably the right thing to do, as there's really no
downside to sending a black lives matter email, or getting rid of one movie.

~~~
Nextgrid
Has the Shitter mob ever actually achieved anything when it comes to taking
down companies?

There are scummy companies all over the place (telecoms providers, Uber, etc)
and despite the _consistent_ bad press and dissatisfaction they're attracting
I don't see them suffering much.

~~~
mansion7
They haven't taken them down. What they've done is much worse: made them
"woke"

------
valuearb
I’d really like to watch this but couldn’t commit to all those hours.

~~~
exanimo_sai
It's worth commiting the time to. I think you can objectively view content and
enjoy the character depiction of selfish Scarlett without drowning in the
pseudo-glorification of plantation life that was rife for the story's
timeline.

~~~
BlackNitrogen
There's a lot more going on that pseudo glorification of slavery and
plantation life. It's pushing the mythos of that life, how the black people
behaved like children, there were many hollywood movies of the time that
perpetuated those stereotypes. The story of the maid and her reactions and
behavior, like she wasn't quite an adult or real person.

